
Jet-powered flyboard soars over Paris for Bastille Day parade - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/jul/14/jet-powered-flyboard-soars-over-paris-for-bastille-day-parade
======
blendo
France, from whence fuselage, empennage, aileron, longeron. You may know of
Louis Blériot,
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Louis_Bl%C3%A9riot](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Louis_Bl%C3%A9riot),

but also "Pilot Flies Through Arc de Triomphe" (1919)
[https://www.military.com/video/operations-and-
strategy/first...](https://www.military.com/video/operations-and-
strategy/first-world-war/pilot-flies-through-arc-de-triomphe/1402665575001)

and "Airbus and Cricri battery-powered planes make historic journeys across
English Channel" [https://www.cbsnews.com/news/airbus-cricri-battery-
powered-p...](https://www.cbsnews.com/news/airbus-cricri-battery-powered-
plane-historic-journey-across-english-channel/) (see the Cristaline launched
from a biplane:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdu8PV_ulQg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdu8PV_ulQg))

